# placement of more than 1 seton



## colorectal surgeon (Jul 14, 2011)

The code states seton, not seton(s) so I don't see why not. I guess you would add a 59.


----------



## lmpitt80 (Mar 19, 2013)

Good morning, all.  I'm in need of assistance. I have a provider who replaced a seton.  The provider coded a 46030(removal of seton) and 46020(placement of seton) is this appropriate?


----------



## lmpitt80 (Mar 19, 2013)

*Seton replacement*

Is 46030 in addition to 46020 an appropriate combo?


----------

